# Benefit ride at mudd madness in choudrant,la



## oilfield_trash21

As far as I know they're trying to get a ride together on april 17th for a deputy that was shot and killed in west monroe. He left behind a wife and 3 kids. As it stands now, it's the normal $20 per bike to ride in the park plus any donations. I'll get back to ya'll when I have more details.


----------



## oilfield_trash21

UPDATE: The ride is for a deputy named J.R. Searcy that was killed on duty. There will be a small ride on March 14 from 1-6pm and a big ride on April 17th 10am-midnight. All donations and half the park entry fees will go to the Searcy family. This is for a really good cause guys.


----------



## bigblackbrute

i will definatly be ther on the 17th if my bike is still running then.


----------



## jctgumby

I will be there on the 17th as well...We will hafta group up


----------



## oilfield_trash21

Sounds like a plan. I'll def be there for the 17th. I'm still offshore so I'm going to miss the ride tomorrow but the wife is taking our bike.


----------



## bigblackbrute

yep we will definetly have to group up.


----------



## oilfield_trash21

They had a big turnout for the first ride today. The wife was there and even got quoted in the article. Here's a link to the story if anyone is intrested: http://www.knoe.com/Global/story.asp?S=12140265


----------



## bigblackbrute

thats great to have that big of a turn out and i will definetly br ther in april


----------



## bad300wsm

*J.R. Searcy ride*

got every intention to be there but i think it would be a great thing for the sheriff or jr,s wife to call the start of the ride and prayer. JR and i lived next door to each other in the early years and then lost track after we got older and had to start playing grown up. I saw jr at a call about two weeks before the accident and wish we could have talked more. But i will lose that privilage that wish i would have talked more instead of worring about getting back to work. everything that people say about him cheering u up or brightening a room hasalways been JR's gift. He could make you feel better on your worst days.


----------



## oilfield_trash21

I never met the guy but from what i hear he sounds like like he would've been a great friend to have.


----------



## jctgumby

Alright guys I am home from the rig and cant wait til Saturday...Who else is gonna be there???


----------



## badazzbrute

I would love to be there, but still waiting for my clutch springs and belt. I also still need to snorkel the bike. I will be working on it for a couple weekends and then we need to plan a ride when I can join in.


----------



## JHR

ill be there tomorrow morning. Ill be in a red Z71 with a black brute on 31's.


----------



## oilfield_trash21

I was there, black crew cab titan with the lime green brute. I made it down the hill and she died on me, had to be towed back to the truck. Looks like its time for a rebuild.


----------



## jctgumby

I planned on going to this ride for 2 months and then couldn't make it Saturday...Even had the brute loaded in the truck but couldn't get away...I hate that I missed it


----------



## oilfield_trash21

It was a good turnout. There wasnt alot of water but the mud that was there was NASTY. Best part of the ride was watching people trying to come up the creek crossing, very entertaining, lol.


----------

